# Advice on purchasing a new system



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

I have been considering purchasing a new system and have been browsing Gateway and Dell websites to see what they are offering in the way of home-use desktops at present. I ran through some system choices and by the time I was through, a new computer would end up costing $1800! I AM SO CONFUSED!  The last time I bought a computer was in June of 2000. Back then there were limited choices and it seemed easier to make them. I'm currently running Windows 98, with an 800 MHz Pentium III processor, 128 MB RAM and a 40 GB hard drive. It is also equipped with 3.5 inch floppy (to take 1.4 MB disks) and a dual CD-ROM drive, and an internal 100 MB zip drive. However, from about November a year ago, I have had numerous crashes, freeze-ups and hangs which I can't seem to fix with the ordinary methods such as virus scans, AdAware scans, & SpyBot searches. I would appreciate some advice on what I should get in a new system, such as Processor, speed, RAM, and other drives as well as disk capacity. Also any software I should get or any other features. Also what to avoid. I want a good stable fast system, but do not want to buy a lot of gadgets, speed or memory I may not need. I really only need it for Web browsing, collecting clip art, playing wavs & MP3 sounds, manipulating graphics like bmp, jpg, or gif files and a little Word processing. Thanks a google in advance!


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

why not check out CNET.COM they have some pretty good reviews.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi there,

Well, I've been very happy with my three year old Dell Dimension 4400.

However, if I knew then what I know now I would have ordered it with:

>(At least) 512K RAM (instead of the 256K that I got...but get as much
as you can afford, it's worth it).

>(At least) an 80GB Hard Drive (I got the 40GB).
This is important since after a while you'll see you are using most of
your Free Space (I have around 50% right now).
This could have a profound affect on your system's performance.

>A high-end Video Card (I got the nVidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400 which
has been fine for my needs but, if you're into gaming a better card would
be a good investment).

>A DVD player (not an absolute, but would be nice to have).

Cost me around $1350 at the time (Shipping was free and also got an
HP Printer for $99 and free Harmon/Kardon Speakers).

Just a few suggestions to start with.

Telstar :up:


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Hello debodon. I would suggest that you go to Dell's site and CONFIGURE some. I recently helped a first time user purchase one , and he is very happy with product.
I would suggest a "mid-level" Dell--- a 4700, or if you wish to spend a little more, a 8400.
My friend purchased a 4700 with 80gb HD---512 RAM-- 2.8 P-4 intel chip--3 piece speaker system {sub wolfer} DVD and CD players--printer/scanner ---and a 19" CRT {conventional} monitor for approx $860---not a bad system for the money!.
I would also look at the 8400, a very good one can be had for approx $1300.
Compare the two, in different configs. My pick would be 8400, but 4700 is a good machine.
The trick is , go to their site and play with configuring them the way YOU want. Put them together with different options until you find one you can afford--- and has what you need. I would not go with a lesser Dell than 4700 for reasons I will not go into here.
Some further advice, disregard any optional extended warrentees, and be careful not to purchase software that you don;t need. 
When you find what you want, purchase online.
They are good machines, and if you disable the things running that you don't need---even better  
The things I would want is at least 512 ram--and a Intel P-4 2.8 chip on any machine. Graphics, whether integrated or card , depends on use--same with sound. HD's of 80GB are plenty big for normal use.
Being able to choose your options is a good thing, go and try configuring one.
http://www1.us.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/desktops?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
www.dell.com
 >f


----------



## Deiter (Aug 16, 2005)

If you arent really interested in gaming and all you are going to do is surf the web you don't need a whole lot more than you've already got. I most certainly would NOT buy a Dell. Don't waste your money. You can custom build your pc for 1/3rd the cost. If you can't build it, there a many custom builders out there that would be glad to build it without screwing you in the process. I'm currently using a custom built and have been for the last 2 years. It's been the best pc I've ever owned. If you'd like some suggestions as to some custom ideas let me know. I'd really need to know details about what you'll be doing with your pc long term. No one wants a pc that they cant upgrade. I have lifetime tech support and should a piece of hardware fail, I remove it-send it to the builder-and he sends me a new one. No questions asked. I know it sounds too good to be true, but its the truth. Seriously, CUSTOM is the way to go. Don't go blowing 1400 - 1900 on a mass produced junk pile from the factory.

Good Luck

Deiter


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I would agree with Deiter. I build PCs as a side job/hobby and I can build a top of the line 64 bit SLI 500gig xp Pro monster for 1500.
I am not saying I can build one for you, I like to keep it local (At least until I get the finances to go on the NET and start selling a little more safely), but look for a good guy who knows at least enough.
The tech boards here will make sure you get the best deals though if you feel you may be getting shafted.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Deiter said:


> If you arent really interested in gaming and all you are going to do is surf the web you don't need a whole lot more than you've already got.


ditto, a faster than what you have will not increase your internet browsing, I learned the hard way, I went from a 1.2ghz to a home built 2.8 P4 & notice no significant difference. add some ram if you have a itch & don't let others preasure you to think otherwise.


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

i still miss the dell dude, lol they should bring him back, all thier new commercials are lame.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Doom_Machine said:


> i still miss the dell dude, lol they should bring him back


umm...didn't he get busted for trying to score some dope in Times Square
or something like that?

Oh yeah, *here it is*.


----------

